
Apple no longer top of the tree; Google named world’s most valuable brand - vezycash
http://www.worldtrademarkreview.com/blog/Detail.aspx?g=6b5112ad-3504-4f1b-8af8-8c0a000b02ff
======
bostand
This all all fun until the reporters trying to contact Google for comments are
met by an automatic system that refers them to a blog post that refers them
back to the first automated system.

If you have ever been a Google customer you know this could happen :)

------
NordWoodThemes
Finally!

